# I've lost part of my soul Monday



## Cjkl50 (Jul 23, 2011)

My nine month old little boy "clyde" passed Monday at not even nine months old. I took him to have him neutered and he had a reaction to the Anastasia witch I was told stopped his hart. I am so empty without him. He was my shadow and i took him everywhere with me. I feel so responsible for what happened.... I would give anything to have him back.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh my I am so sorry, great big hugs to you.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry. How horrible. Please don't blame yourself. This wasn't your fault.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

OMG. I am so sorry.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss, it must be very painful, I can't even imagine how to deal with that kind of sorrow.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Josie/Zeus said:


> OMG. I am so sorry.


So sorry. Big hugs


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i am so sorry!!! dont blame yourself you had no way of knowing!


----------



## Cjkl50 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear of you loss


----------



## Cjkl50 (Jul 23, 2011)

My lost boy


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

He was beautiful.




Cjkl50 said:


>


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Very handsome boy. I am so sorry and wish I had better words for you....


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

What a beautiful boy..well loved, I am sure..I am sorry for your loss..jan


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I am so very sorry; it's always hard to lose them, but to lose one so young must be devastating. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your lossof your little boy. You are not responsible and were trying to do the right thing.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

So sad to hear of your pup's passing. Big hugs to you.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

He looks very loved. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

He was a gorgeous pup. I am so very sorry. Please don't blame yourself. I wish there was something I could say that would help ease your pain. Please know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. We lost our boy last christmas - after numerous visits to the ER and thousands of dollars we could not save him. I know to well about the void they leave behind; My condolensces to you and your family. Take comfort in knowing he is in a better place now where he will never again feel pain.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't even imagine I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Cjkl50 (Jul 23, 2011)

Healthy as an ox. He was pushing 90lb at nine months. His dad is very huge, that's why I got him. I grew up with GSD and he was by far the most unique, goofy one I have ever had the privilege to be around. I just lost my 13 year old about 11 months ago to old age, That's when we got Clyde. I would laugh daily at him because of the things he would do. Thanks to everyone for the comments. They are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! 
He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Clyde knows how much you loved him. I am so sorry.


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Very sad yes, but you are in no way responsible for his passing.

Just a tragic loss...

:angel:


----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about this. Much love and comfort your way...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

gosh I am so sorry!! thats not easy. I wish i had more besides "i'm sorry". No words really fit...


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Elly May is not a pet she is a family member...I feel your pain !


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't imagine the pain...so sorry. Thoughts and prayers. He was a beautiful boy....Hang in there.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

It is always so hard to lose them but especially when so young and healthy. There are no good words to say. I am so very sorry. Do not feel responsible. You were doing what many pet owners do and tragically, your pup had a reaction. Again, so sorry.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry that you lost your furry boy. He looks like he was a lot of fun and had a great life.


----------



## Cjkl50 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank You to everyone. Its been hard to loose my 13 year old and my 9 month old in less than a year. I've decided to help out at a local GSD rescue center here in Atlanta in memory of my boy. maybe I'll be lucky enough to find another miracle dog while I'm there.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What a wonderful tribute to both of your dogs. You are a very good and strong person to be able to help a rescue at this sad time. Perhaps you might meet your next dog through the rescue. 

I know that your dogs are smiling down on you.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is shocking to lose them so suddenly.
Sheilah


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wanted to say sorry for the loss of your handsome boy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

this is terrible  Sorry for your loss


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry.... what a tragic loss....


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------

